# Tweed to a Cab



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some time ago I built a 5E3 Trinity Deluxe kit and it works, in fact it works great and the tone is fantastic but 6 months later it’s still not fully finished. I’ve been playing through my 212 Z-Best cab and the working chassis sits on top of a box of empty wine bottles just resting on the transformers and it’s not even fancy wine. I’ve built a couple of finger joined cabs, for fun I built one out of Pine and one out of Baltic Birch. Then I purchased a couple of different speakers, a Weber and a Jensen. I bought a couple of yards of Tweed and got the solvent free contact cement but that’s where it stopped. I’m really nervous about trying to apply the Tweed to the cab. I’ve put Tolex on a flat panel before but this seems like it would be tougher*. “Plan A”* - Does anyone know someone in or around Edmonton who can apply Tweed to a cab for me? I’d rather not ship but if anyone has suggestions for a “Plan B” feel free to inform me.

Thank you,
Vadim


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just so you know that at least some of what I said is legit here are some pictures of the finished chassis less the empty wine bottles.
View attachment 1387

View attachment 1388

View attachment 1389

View attachment 1390

View attachment 1391

View attachment 1392

View attachment 1393


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

View attachment 1394

View attachment 1395

View attachment 1396

View attachment 1397

View attachment 1398

View attachment 1399

View attachment 1400


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

Great thread of a how to by one of the guys here for a Tweed Cab


http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building-technical-repair/43327-tweed-cabinet-build.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Vadsy...Great pics of some VERY impressive wire dressing and soldering !! 

Thanks for posting these

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Plan B:
Sell this to Marvin and let him worry about covering the cabinet. 3dgrw

Great looking work.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions for your cabinet covering but I just have to comment on your soldering skills and excellent build. You turned a pile of caps, resisters and stuff into a work of art and a thing of beauty. I bet it sounds like sonic gold.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

notjoeaverage said:


> Great thread of a how to by one of the guys here for a Tweed Cab
> 
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building-technical-repair/43327-tweed-cabinet-build.html


Thanks for the suggestion; this is a really great and informative thread! I saw this when I started the build but was hoping to make this a "Plan C". On the other hand, to be honest with you I think that if I was able to make an attempt at putting the Tweed on I'd be happier in the sense that I had as much hands on as possible with this amp build.



greco said:


> Vadsy...Great pics of some VERY impressive wire dressing and soldering !!
> 
> Thanks for posting these
> 
> ...


Welcome and thanks very much! This being my first build and having little experience soldering I was nervous but it went ok, I think. I wish that I was a bit more careful in some ofthe tight areas; I nicked a bit of insulation in some spots but ended up very happy with the wire layout in general.




Swervin55 said:


> Plan B:
> Sell this to Marvin and let him worry about covering the cabinet. 3dgrw
> 
> Great looking work.


Marvin,

Selling it might have to be a “Plan D”, the whiteboard is full of ideas but for now I have to see it through to the end and finish at least one of my many started projects. Thanks for the praise.




bluzfish said:


> Sorry I don't have any suggestions for your cabinet covering but I just have to comment on your soldering skills and excellent build. You turned a pile of caps, resisters and stuff into a work of art and a thing of beauty. I bet it sounds like sonic gold.


Thank you, it does sound like gold, to me anyways! I love the natural breakup of an amp and with this one I get that without having the house shake and the dishes fall out of the cupboards upstairs, which has happened to me with other amps. It goes, Tele, cord, 5E3. Poetry. I love it.


----------

